

How Google does disaster recovery - btilly
http://googleappsdeveloper.blogspot.com/2010/03/how-google-does-disaster-recovery.html

======
gojomo
What disasters has Google had to deal with, so far?

(I'm sure the same systems that have given them such resilence against a
myriad of failures at scale so far will be helpful -- but there hasn't yet
been something like a major bay-area earthquake over their whole existence.)

